
Ask HN: How do I work on my portfolio without a laptop? - ripread
Hey HackerNews,<p>I&#x27;m a programmer by trade but I&#x27;ve recently lost my laptop so right now the only computer access I have is a public library computer.<p>I set up an AWS EC2 instance to work on my Github portfolio but I can&#x27;t log in to it. How do I get an SSH client on a public computer? Any ideas?<p>Thanks,
ripread
======
rumanator
If you manage to put together $30-50 and own a HDMI tv then you can get your
hands on a raspberry pi 4, which handles well as a low powered Linux desktop.

------
detaro
I'd look around for web-based tooling where possible.

Potentially you could install some kind of web-based shell on your AWS
instance (or maybe Amazon even has something like that?)? If you have a
smartphone you could run an SSH client on there for initial setup.

If you don't need to have AWS, there might also be other options. What kind of
environment do you need?

~~~
dragonwriter
> Potentially you could install some kind of web-based shell on your AWS
> instance (or maybe Amazon even has something like that?)?

[https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSEC2/latest/UserGuide/ec2-inst...](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSEC2/latest/UserGuide/ec2-instance-
connect-methods.html)

------
kristianp
Web-based SSH

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web-
based_SSH](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web-based_SSH)

~~~
ripread
all of those examples require a download though. I can download an app but
working on my phone isn't really practical

~~~
kristianp
That's true. Bastillion mentions its available in the aws marketplace, so it
could be an option to run it in aws.

I was thinking there might be web terminals available, e.g.
[https://www.serfish.com/console/](https://www.serfish.com/console/) . I don't
know anything about them though, and you'd want to trust the provider.

~~~
ripread
Hey, serfish is exactly what I was looking for! Thanks!

------
chmielewski
Tried MX, AntiX or LinuxBBQ to burn your own persistent LiveUSB?

~~~
ripread
Don't those require booting the computer? It might work, a lot of things are
restricted on these computers.

